# ShopTemp Affiliate Program Ideas?



## Costello (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello!

ShopTemp will be starting its affiliate program some time in the coming weeks!

An affiliate program is basically allowing users to advertise ShopTemp and rewarding the users for the sales that they have brought to the shop.
There are other ways to reward users, anything is possible!

So post your ideas here, how would you like it to work? 

~Costello


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shoptemp is amazing!! Coupons or store credit would be nice. Anything like that and I'll do my best to make all my friends pirates. lol


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 18, 2010)

I already made a topic like this, and everyone shot it down!
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219781



			
				RupeeClock said:
			
		

> I was thinking, what if each GBAtemp member has their own, unique referral link to ShopTemp?
> The more customers they attract say, they could get some benefits here at GBAtemp or even from Shoptemp, say like some discounts or some free goodies.
> 
> Or even, just a way for ShopTemp purchases to show up on your GBAtemp profile, to show you've bought something.
> ...



Personally, I think a points system would be nice.
1 Expensive Item (Dingoo, WODE, etc) = 5 Points
1 Significant Item (High end flashcarts, high capacity memory) = 2 Points
1 Small item (Cheap flashcart, USB or DS accessories, low capacity memory)
Points can be exchanged for free goodies.

Maybe like 10 points for a free R4, being that R4 is so cheap.

Thems are just examples.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 19, 2010)

Really, nobody has anything to say about affiliation with Shoptemp?

I'm surprised.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 19, 2010)

Like someone already said, coupons or stored credit would be the best option.


----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 19, 2010)

Store credit or coupons


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 19, 2010)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> A points system sounds good to me.
> And annual raffle for a big prize for people in the program.



This sounds great, each ticket costs say 10 points and they prize is donated from shoptemp


----------



## Scott-105 (Apr 19, 2010)

I like Rupee's idea. Although store credit would be cool too..hmm I don't know what's better.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 19, 2010)

Interesting.
A points system like found on many credit-cards would be nice.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe you could call them TempCredz?

...actually, maybe just TempCreds, the Z sounds too...slutty.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 20, 2010)

Similar to what DX does?

You get 1 point for every $10 you bring to the shop, and 1 point can be redeemed for 10 cents store credit.

This way, you get 1% of the sales you bring.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Apr 20, 2010)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Similar to what DX does?
> 
> You get 1 point for every $10 you bring to the shop, and 1 point can be redeemed for 10 cents store credit.
> 
> This way, you get 1% of the sales you bring.


Sounds about right. But really, I'd rather see the prices go down with 1%


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 20, 2010)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Similar to what DX does?
> 
> You get 1 point for every $10 you bring to the shop, and 1 point can be redeemed for 10 cents store credit.
> 
> This way, you get 1% of the sales you bring.


Sounds like an absolute rip off.
I mean Play-asia will give you 50 cents store credit just for leaving a review on something you bought recently, and you will get 12% affiliation on anything you help sell.

DX's scheme...geez it would take like $500 of sales just to get $5 for one of their cheaper things.


----------



## Splych (Apr 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i don't see much of a problem.

dealextreme is already a cheap store.
no need to make it any cheaper tbh.


----------



## gameguy95 (Apr 22, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe a little more than 10 cents (like 15 or 20 cents) if it is such a rip-off 
i support this 99999......... %


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 22, 2010)

Most credit cards have a 1% thing that works for most people. However, considering that most people are gonna spend around 20$ in total, 1% doesn't cut it compared to say just grocery shopping where you can easily spend 100$. However, moving it up to around 10% maybe a bit to high and may cut into profits X amount. There's a delicate balance that must be maintained. If you do decide to got with a couple % thing, I advise that doing things such as submitting reviews, and such will give points the same way Dx does. It would also be nice to add some perks to long time temp users who actively contribute to the community, but that's wishful thinking, lol.


----------



## Dragoon709 (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the store credit or coupon thing myself.  I think that is the best way to go.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 22, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> but i don't see much of a problem.
> 
> dealextreme is already a cheap store.
> no need to make it any cheaper tbh.


The problem is for rewards so insultingly low, NOBODY would participate in the program.
That means no effective advertising.

Shoptemp will need to give some decent, worthwhile incentive for people to advertise their affiliation.

It's like jgu1994 said, people aren't spending $100 on a regular basis at flashcart stores, rates need to reflect the average sale, which is usually one flashcart, plus memory.


----------



## A hacked Soul (Apr 23, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> ShopTemp will be starting its affiliate program some time in the coming weeks!
> 
> ...


Sweet I can add it to my website or my Sigs on all of the boards places.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 24, 2010)

A hacked Soul said:
			
		

> Sweet I can add it to my website or my Sigs on all of the boards places.


I believe that's the gist of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this would be an awesome idea! I would totally make a great advert. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



in paint.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 24, 2010)

I already have a little button graphic I made in Photoshop, I'll probably continue to use that.


----------

